# Another dumb question (duplex service)



## dr electron (May 3, 2009)

I've been pricing equipment for the service on a duplex and the least expensive way seems to be to install a wireway above two standard combo meter/main breaker enclosures. I've never done a duplex so I'm not sure if this is allowed. I can't find anything that says it's not.
Any opinions on my method or some better ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

You can do that. Just pay particular attention to your grounding and bonding and your SEC wire sizes. If there are no common areas (like one laundry room), then two meter service combos would work fine especially if the duplex circuits can just nipple into the back of the combo's.


----------



## dr electron (May 3, 2009)

Thanks 3x


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'd just go a double meter main combo. Since I'm sure you've priced them versus what you are planning, what's the difference in price?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I have always used a (2) gang MP.. much faster.. and put a main breaker enclosure under each..


----------

